# Unterschied zwischen CL 2 und 2.5 RAM



## -realnubb- (1. April 2002)

Hab da was nicht ganz verstanden :
CL 2 soll ja angeblich besser als 2.5 sein und kostet auch 2x so viel... Was ist der Unterschied zwischen CL 2 und CL 2.5 ?
Lohnt sich es einen CL2 DDR-RAM Riegel zu kaufen ?

Schonmal danke im Vorraus !


----------



## Freaky (1. April 2002)

der unterschied ist *0.5* :smoke:  
[qute]
@freaky: bei solchen beiträgen krieg ich pickel am *****! wenn du keine ahnung hast, dann halt einfach die schnauze!
[/qute]


denke schon das ich von der materie ahnung hab.
wollte nur den unterschied deutlich machen ;-) !!!!
außerdem merkt man das eh nicht ob jetzt cl2 oder cl2.5 drin hat.
aber würd bei ram nur cl2 infineon´s nehmen. 
aber ist ja nur meine meinung

gute nacht meine freunde



gruß
freaky


----------



## sam (1. April 2002)

CL=CAS-Latency=Zugriffszeit des RAMS

d.h. 2 is einfach schneller als 2.5 (hab 2.5 zwar noch nie gesehen, aber ok  )
der unterschied kann schonmal gut 5% speed ausmachen (vom ganzen system)...jedenfalls bei SD-RAM....kA wie groß der Geschwindigkeitszuwachs bei DDRRAM ist.

Da ich den Geschwindigkeitszuwachs nur bei SD-RAM nicht kenne, kann ich jetzt noch keine Kaufempfehlung abgeben.

@freaky: bei solchen beiträgen krieg ich pickel am *****! wenn du keine ahnung hast, dann halt einfach die schnauze!


----------



## st3660a (11. April 2002)

<klugscheiss>
Die CAS Latenca ist imho nicht die Zugriffszeit, sondern die länge der Pause die der RAM zum refreshen braucht.
</klugscheiss>

In der Praxis merkt man das meist nicht, ausser man will wirklich den allerletzten Rest an Performance bei irgendwelchen Benchmarks rausholen.


----------



## sam (11. April 2002)

> _http://www.infineon.com/news/press/103_050d.htm_
> „CAS-Latency“ ist eine Bezeichnung für die *Zugriffszeit* eines SDRAMs. Gemessen wird diese vom Beginn des „Read“-Kommandos bis zur Übergabe der gewünschten RAM-Date.


----------

